# 168 and 238 what a difference



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Buddies 168 and his friends 238


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I don't even want to think about that price tag!!!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Sharkhunter said:


> I don't even want to think about that price tag!!!


That was my question....however much they paid was too much.

Great bucks but I bet I could buy one heck of a boat with that much.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Trophy Fees for Whitetails:
CLASS I BUCKS: $1500.00
usually up to 130 gross
CLASS II BUCKS $3000.00
ranging from 130-150 gross
CLASS III BUCKS $5000.00
ranging from 140-170 gross
CLASS IV BUCKS Priced by individual deer.

Off the web site from the pics......lots of cash!!!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

too bad for all that money you cant erase where the ear tag was. 

"hunting"


hOOter


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Great bucks, both of them super trophies.

Just the difference between those two is about $7K


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> That was my question....however much they paid was too much.
> 
> Great bucks but I bet I could buy one heck of a boat with that much.


And when you do and you pass some bank fishermen, one of them might say, "For that much money I could buy bait and beer for the rest of my life."

*Envy...*


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

It would not surprise me one bit if that 200+ in. deer is over $20K plus so much an inch over 200 inches plus the trophy fee... Heck, if I had the money I would hunt those deer also.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer for both. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All BS aside........................Good solid Bucks and some fair prices.

WHAT an 8! (yes I see the kikker)


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful bucks! But having to pay big $ for a deer would take the fun out of it for me. Tracking a deer and watchn em grow is what gets me pumped. I haven't been hunting long but I can already tell that hunting high fence and paying for a certain buck isn't my cup of tea! Reguardless though, those are 2 very impressive bucks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> Great bucks, both of them super trophies.
> 
> Just the difference between those two is about $7K





SwayOveride said:


> It would not surprise me one bit if that 200+ in. deer is over $20K plus so much an inch over 200 inches plus the trophy fee... Heck, if I had the money I would hunt those deer also.


Well, the website does state the following



> We feel so strongly about protecting our rights as Americans to hunt that we offer a reward discount for those of you who are doing your part to help preserve our rights as hunters and gun owners. By belonging to the SCI or the NRA, you will receive a 2% discount off your total cost. Therefore, if you are a member of both organizations you will receive a 4% discount off your total cost. You must present your valid membership card(s) at the time of the hunt or your discount will not be allowed.


 you can tell your wife how you saved money on the hunt by belonging to these organizations. :biggrin:


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

LandPirate said:


> That was my question....however much they paid was too much.
> 
> Great bucks but I bet I could buy one heck of a boat with that much.


Yep, and when you, or the many just like you go by a new boat, these guys will happily accept your money, and take another guided trip next year!

And the haterade can be spewed all over again!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing like huntn in a zoo- They probably drove around in a truck and picked out the ones they wanted to pay for and shot them.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice, but I like the 168 better. Cool looking rack.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

They're dead and big!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

southtxhunter said:


> Trophy Fees for Whitetails:
> CLASS I BUCKS: $1500.00
> usually up to 130 gross
> CLASS II BUCKS $3000.00
> ...


WOW! I actually had no idea.

I know what seed, spray and fertilize cost $ and its not cheap. Plus insurance, taxes and mortgage. However, I had no idea people paid that much to hunt domestically.

Every deer I have taken was free range and fair chase. Learned something new today.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks capt. juarez*

Congrats, Chad on that awesome main frame 8 168 is huge... guess you need to go run the shallow sport some more and get ready for the big trout... cause I dont think you will ever top that 8...lol jeremy told me about it and I was hoping it was posted on here... later tommy261


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Eastern Tackle said:


> WOW! I actually had no idea.
> 
> I know what seed, spray and fertilize cost $ and its not cheap. Plus insurance, taxes and mortgage. However, I had no idea people paid that much to hunt domestically.
> 
> Every deer I have taken was free range and fair chase. Learned something new today.


 Don't forget the straw


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I want to say congrats to the hunters on their fine animals.

I also understand that this type of hunting is not for everyone. 

However, I would not jump to the conclusion that it is not fair chase or difficult by my definition of those words. Just because the deer have been managed, the place is high fenced, and the prices are not cheap......does not necessarily mean easy and tame. It might be that way...but it might not as well, depending on size of the property, hunting pressure, amount of cover, method of hunting, etc.

Even if you told me a place was very small and the animals were domesticated, I probably would just stay quiet and not put down the guys who killed the animals. As long as what is going on is legal, everyone decides their own ethics and standards.

Once again, those bucks are fantastic, and congrats.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

southtxhunter said:


> Trophy Fees for Whitetails:
> CLASS I BUCKS: $1500.00
> usually up to 130 gross
> CLASS II BUCKS $3000.00
> ...


Here's a $27 deer. I didn't know he was even in the woods I was hunting.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice bucks! I'm so tired of the negative or smart comments on peoples threads. If it ain't your cup of tea then move on.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Wow*

Cmon guys, both deer were taken out of stands. they were there for 5 days... both are good guys and just lucking to go on a hunt like this. Both guys have spent there fair share of time in the field.. If I would have known I would have gotten these kinds of comments I would not have posted it...... Will know better next time...

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*capt. brent*

Hey brent dont worry about those negative comments... keep posting pics and comments... We both know that chad deserves an awesome animal like that.... tommy261


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Wonder if the various buck classes are sectioned off in different pens/pastures. "Here's the $3K buck pen, over there are the $7K bucks and to shoot one in that other pen....financing is available". Lol! 

Hunt Fair Chase.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice deer and a little advertising thrown in for good measure,


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nice Bucks*

A couple of very nice bucks, But not really into the caged hunts or transplanted animals. To each his own I guess.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Golly,

It's getting to the point where posting something on this forum is like walking on broken glass. If it isn't perfectly pleasing to everyone, you're going to get a ton of negative/smartarse comments. 

Congratulations on beautiful animals boys.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya'll keep crying so the hunting report section will be just like the fishing report section, no more having to sift through passifiers and spilled Haterade.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the bucks, both are extremely nice.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fair chase my foot....anyone hunting a feeder with a rifle that can shoot 300+ yards is already slanting the odds in their favor.

I see little difference in hunting a big ranch with a high fence versus a big ranch with no fence....other than bigger $$ and better chances.

A lot fo folks paid more $$ than these guys and may not have squat to show for it 

Awesome deer fella's!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Fair chase my foot....anyone hunting a feeder with a rifle that can shoot 300+ yards is already slanting the odds in their favor.
> 
> I see little difference in hunting a big ranch with a high fence versus a big ranch with no fence....other than bigger $$ and better chances.
> 
> ...


good post!

was thinking the same thing about sitting in a blind watching a feeder. :biggrin:

awesome bucks fellas, keep the pics coming! :cheers:


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree- great bucks guys. Beautiful racks- the mounts and memories will last forever- any trophy to a man is well worth it in my book.

I will say this- between my lease fee year after year, management practices, gas, food, etc. I probably exceeded well what those gentlemen paid for those deer and have yet to ever shoot anything close to that. But my deer were still trophies to me. 

I agree with the hatred comments- if you don;t have anything positive to say then don't post anything at all.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Ya know, I always find these debates humorous. I've spent a few years in different parts of the country. I've seen the hunting practices employed. From "no-feeder" to feeders, from no-fence to high fence. All I really gotta say is, whatever floats your boat, and it's legal and you personally find it ethical - go for it.

Question for all the "fair chase" hunters - do you hunt over a food plot or a farmers field that grows something deer prefer (they do in North Carolina where deer go nuts for tobacco plants, and places that have corn fields). Do you set up in a tree or behind a natural bush and watch a well-worn path used by deer? Do you have your friends push deer through the forest into pre-set shooting areas so you can "pick out the one you want". I don't see that as fair chase any more so than hunting a high fence place. I can put a lot of you on high-fence ranches where you'll never see a deer even though plenty exist. 

What's 'fair chase" about hunting a property bounded by highways, towns, roads, fences (even low fence)&#8230;.and like already said - show me fair chase when the average high-powered rifle will kill with ease at 300 yards and the average compound bow will do the same inside 75 feet. 

Heck - you want a buck like the one in the photo? I know a place, south of San Antonio - 40,000 acres - all low fence - the guides can put you where you'll find bucks just like these. Those bucks are sons and grandsons of other bucks. They were born in those areas and they live their lives in those areas. Average area of the hunt? 40 acres.

You want fair chase? How about you do this. Go out on foot, no truck, no four-wheeler, no hiking boots, no gun, no compound bow, take a rock - find your deer and kill it that way - that's fair chase - every other description? It's what the floats the boat of the person using the definition.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't really care what they cost, where or how they were killed. If I was the hunter in either one of those photos, I'd be one happy sumbeech.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Tiny said:


> I don't really care what they cost, where or how they were killed. If I was the hunter in either one of those photos, I'd be one happy sumbeech.


:cheers:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Ya know, I always find these debates humorous. I've spent a few years in different parts of the country. I've seen the hunting practices employed. From "no-feeder" to feeders, from no-fence to high fence. All I really gotta say is, whatever floats your boat, and it's legal and you personally find it ethical - go for it.
> 
> Question for all the "fair chase" hunters - do you hunt over a food plot or a farmers field that grows something deer prefer (they do in North Carolina where deer go nuts for tobacco plants, and places that have corn fields). Do you set up in a tree or behind a natural bush and watch a well-worn path used by deer? Do you have your friends push deer through the forest into pre-set shooting areas so you can "pick out the one you want". I don't see that as fair chase any more so than hunting a high fence place. I can put a lot of you on high-fence ranches where you'll never see a deer even though plenty exist.
> 
> ...


x2 - Nice post


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> Ya know, I always find these debates humorous. I've spent a few years in different parts of the country. I've seen the hunting practices employed. From "no-feeder" to feeders, from no-fence to high fence. All I really gotta say is, whatever floats your boat, and it's legal and you personally find it ethical - go for it.
> 
> Question for all the "fair chase" hunters - do you hunt over a food plot or a farmers field that grows something deer prefer (they do in North Carolina where deer go nuts for tobacco plants, and places that have corn fields). Do you set up in a tree or behind a natural bush and watch a well-worn path used by deer? Do you have your friends push deer through the forest into pre-set shooting areas so you can "pick out the one you want". I don't see that as fair chase any more so than hunting a high fence place. I can put a lot of you on high-fence ranches where you'll never see a deer even though plenty exist.
> 
> ...


I think the free range portion of the Fair Chase statement is what everyone is referring to.

The concept of it's legal so it's ok is flawed. What was legal 30 years ago may not be legal today and vice versa. Meaning just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. For instance canned hunting is legal in 30 states so by the definition above it's ok since it's legal and floats someones boat. Same thing with shooting animals over the internet...it was legal in Texas and some fool would pay the fee so why not? Because it's unethical which by definition is a judgment we have to pass on fellow hunters. That's not easy but we have to police our own or else Big Brother (Obama) will do it for us.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

RogerB said:


> Ya know, I always find these debates humorous. I've spent a few years in different parts of the country. I've seen the hunting practices employed. From "no-feeder" to feeders, from no-fence to high fence. All I really gotta say is, whatever floats your boat, and it's legal and you personally find it ethical - go for it.
> 
> Question for all the "fair chase" hunters - do you hunt over a food plot or a farmers field that grows something deer prefer (they do in North Carolina where deer go nuts for tobacco plants, and places that have corn fields). Do you set up in a tree or behind a natural bush and watch a well-worn path used by deer? Do you have your friends push deer through the forest into pre-set shooting areas so you can "pick out the one you want". I don't see that as fair chase any more so than hunting a high fence place. I can put a lot of you on high-fence ranches where you'll never see a deer even though plenty exist.
> 
> ...


Very well said.
Most if not all of the people that I have encountered that have a knock against high fence hunting have never set foot on a high fence ranch much less hunted one.
I have sat in a stand on a high fence ranch uncountable times in deep South Texas, in front of a feeder and never see a deer. The deer on most of these ranches are ranch deer, not imported from out of state with a cow bell around their necks and tied to a tree. Most are wilder than wild.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Anybody with $20,000 cash money, I will guarantee you a hunt of a lifetime and a 190" scoreable buck, promise. rs


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay so define "free range" for me. Is 7,000 acres surrounded by high fence with no internal fences free range? Or is free range 100 acres not fenced bordered by roads, subdivisions, etc. Free range?
You're correct that laws change over time as do ethics. I can remember a time that hunting with a scope was considered by many as unethical just as in-line blackpowder, compound bows and crossbows were. I don't think there is a way to eliminate high fences. The rights of the land owner to fence his land preclude any state mandate on this. I don't agree that 10 acre properties should be high fenced for deer hunting but that's me - that's my ethics. Hunting laws are reviewed and modified every year. High fence is here to stay. Proper regulation, hunting rights, rights of the land owner need to be considered when making laws that might cause harm to this great heritage we all enjoy. my apologies to the originator of this thread for the hijack. Great bucks! Congats to your buddy and his friend



"Reddrum" said:


> I think the free range portion of the Fair Chase statement is what everyone is referring to.
> 
> The concept of it's legal so it's ok is flawed. What was legal 30 years ago may not be legal today and vice versa. Meaning just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. For instance canned hunting is legal in 30 states so by the definition above it's ok since it's legal and floats someones boat. Same thing with shooting animals over the internet...it was legal in Texas and some fool would pay the fee so why not? Because it's unethical which by definition is a judgment we have to pass on fellow hunters. That's not easy but we have to police our own or else Big Brother (Obama) will do it for us.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Great bucks! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Well said! Great that we have a place like this to discuss, agree and disagree. God bless!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Anybody with $20,000 cash money, I will guarantee you a hunt of a lifetime and a 190" scoreable buck, promise. rs


Can I make payments??? say... $200 a year for 100 years???

What do I get for Five Dollars??? :rotfl:

I would love to just sit in a stand and take a picture of a 190 class deer...


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally, I don't have a problem with high fence places or any other style of hunting, so long as it's legal. What amazes me is how much someone will fork out to shoot a tick infested, smelly, urine covered old, tough deer. 

Like I said in my previous post, those are great bucks and I'd be proud to put one of them on my wall. But for a realistic price. I could save the money to afford such a hunt but what would I have to sacrifice to do it? A new truck or boat or RV? I'll get a lot more use out of the truck, boat or RV than the deer head collecting dust on the wall. 

Maybe I'm just a tight-wad but I don't understand the money that these trophy hunts are fetching. I'm happy for the land owners but good lord, I just can't justify paying that kind of money to shoot a deer. 

Oh, and I do apologize for my part in hi-jacking this thread. No disrespect meant to the hunters and deer in the original post. In no way am I criticizing these hunters or their deer. I'm just saying, for me personally, there is no way I could justify paying that kind of money to shoot deer....any deer.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*

boy when i win that lottery!!!!!!!
that'l be the new thanksgiving hunt!
great deer
count you blessings if you are able to experience that
type of a hunt. and in my book it sure gives me something to look
forward to when a gradute those kiddos
(shonuf floats my boat)


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice Bucks!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Fantastic bucks! Thanks for posting and sharing.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> Maybe I'm just a tight-wad but I don't understand the money that these trophy hunts are fetching. I'm happy for the land owners but good lord, I just can't justify paying that kind of money to shoot a deer.


I'm not either, but let's put this all in perspective...

>>>>You aren't paying for the deer<<<<


What you are paying for is the reimbursement of a tiny part of the time and expense that the landowner put into game management.
You're getting to hunt on land that you would otherwise not be able to hunt on and that the owner paid a fortune for.
You also benefit from the construction of high fencing at about $22,000 a mile which keeps excess does and inferior bucks out while allowing for the culling of those inside.
You are also benefiting from food plots and supplemental feeding year around, etc. Someone's got to pay for all that and keep the equipment running year around and then there's payroll and taxes for the hired help and state property taxes and federal income taxes to pay.
You are probably going to hunt for 3 to 5 days trying to get a shot at the buck you want and there will be a guide with you the whole trip and they will provide transportation, etc.

Now you can do all of this yourself, but that first good buck is going to cost you $$$Millions.


----------

